

The Game Design of Cities - thesyndicate
http://bhargreaves.com/2010/09/cities-game-design/

======
devmonk
Fairly misleading post title. Seems to just trying to get people interested in
the Adopt a Hacker movement, which looks to be a somewhat interesting but
somewhat lame attempt to recruit more development talent to the NY tech scene.

This quote on the Adopt a Hacker page is pretty scary. Someone should change
it: "Matt Mireles, Founder & CEO of SpeakerText - If it wasn't for Adopt A
Hacker, I would've had to sleep with normals!" Umm... no.

And is that a mac or mac plus? Either way, nice but it isn't a classic
computing page, so you should replace it with a picture of a table with a
macbook pro next to a window looking out on the Empire State Building, with
some excellent hot takeout food steaming and a clock showing it is 3am with a
nice hot cup of quality java next to it. Leave out the lame looking "I look
way too cool" developer sitting in the chair- in fact, leave out the chair;
you might offend someone with your chair pick.

Also, one of the reasons New York doesn't have developers I think is that New
York is about having everything, and developers are about creating everything.
If you can focus on the part of NYC that inspires creative, controlling types,
you'll have an easier time getting them to come.

Hosting them on your couch seems desperate, doesn't it? I don't think anyone
truly believes NYC is friendly. And it's unfriendliness is probably the allure
for some developers.

